# Adding an Anemone



## mlgLunchbox (Oct 22, 2010)

Ive had my 29 gallon biocube set up for about 6 or 7 months now and everything is going great. My water parameters have stayed good and i have slowly built my collection of fish and corals. I would love to add an anemone to my aquarium but I know it can be fairly risky. Has anyone had success in adding an anemone to an aquarium with other corals? I do not want to add it and have it sting and kill my other corals, but I would love to have an anemone to host my pair of clownfish. My biggest concern is that the tank is fairly small for saltwater, but there is still quite a bit of space to work with in adding new inhabitants. Any advice?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Well...it's a possibility. What kind of anemone were you thinking of getting? And what lighting do you have in the tank? Also, what kinds of coral do you currently have? How about WQ parameters? And we'll go from there!


----------



## mlgLunchbox (Oct 22, 2010)

ladyonyx said:


> Well...it's a possibility. What kind of anemone were you thinking of getting? And what lighting do you have in the tank? Also, what kinds of coral do you currently have? How about WQ parameters? And we'll go from there!


I was thinking of getting a bubble tip anemone. I have the stock lighting for a 29 gallon biocube, it has a 36 watt 10,000k daylight bulb. I have a variety of coral, galaxea, GSP, bubble coral, frogspawn, hammer, and bam bam zoanthids. My parameters have been great, I havent had any ammonia spikes or any other parameters out of the ordinary for the most part. I do a weekly 15% water change.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

It might be safe to add a BTA as long as you have stability and everything in your tank is doing well. Your lighting is marginal but if the bubble coral is growing and not receding, you might be OK. Let me caution you though that BTA tend to move around until they find "their" spot so you may have to move some of your corals to keep them from getting stung. Also, they will remain smaller than most other types of anemone and divide by splitting when they get large so that you can remove their offspring once they have grown.

I would try to buy one that is already attached to it's rock if possible and be very sure that the base is not injured in any way otherwise. Anems don't recover from injury to the basal disc. They die. Good luck.


----------



## mlgLunchbox (Oct 22, 2010)

drhank said:


> It might be safe to add a BTA as long as you have stability and everything in your tank is doing well. Your lighting is marginal but if the bubble coral is growing and not receding, you might be OK. Let me caution you though that BTA tend to move around until they find "their" spot so you may have to move some of your corals to keep them from getting stung. Also, they will remain smaller than most other types of anemone and divide by splitting when they get large so that you can remove their offspring once they have grown.
> 
> I would try to buy one that is already attached to it's rock if possible and be very sure that the base is not injured in any way otherwise. Anems don't recover from injury to the basal disc. They die. Good luck.


Thanks! Yeah, my bubble coral seems to be doing very well. It has grown a substantial amount over the month that it has been in my tank. Here is a video of my tank.


----------

